# second career



## annacoluthon (Nov 9, 2021)

I’m planning to retire next year. I’m a fit 55 year old and have a dream to work with trees. Is it ridiculous for me to work as a groundsman? Will I be passed over as too old? I see lots of job postings where I live in Connecticut. Maybe the job market is favorable right now for an older newbie?


----------



## Del_ (Nov 9, 2021)

annacoluthon said:


> I’m planning to retire next year. I’m a fit 55 year old and have a dream to work with trees. Is it ridiculous for me to work as a groundsman? Will I be passed over as too old? I see lots of job postings where I live in Connecticut. Maybe the job market is favorable right now for an older newbie?



Being exceptionally skilled with a chainsaw may save you from doing a lot of grunt work that is better done by a younger man.

Being exceptionally skilled running ropes for a professional climber would be a valuable skill set for an older ground worker.

Having a CDL is always a big plus.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 10, 2021)

can you show up on time, sober, and work all day? thats 90% of the battle at this point.


----------



## KarlD (Nov 10, 2021)

The absolute best person I work with out of a pool of seven different people was born in 1950. None of the other six are slouches by any means but Robert is the most skilled, experienced, driven, focussed and reliable. Maybe not quite as strong or ‘fast’ but he makes up for that with smart working


----------



## annacoluthon (Nov 10, 2021)

northmanlogging said:


> can you show up on time, sober, and work all day? thats 90% of the battle at this point.


Ha! That’s what I’ve heard from others. Its sad, but it may work in my favor.


----------



## annacoluthon (Nov 10, 2021)

Del_ said:


> Being exceptionally skilled with a chainsaw may save you from doing a lot of grunt work that is better done by a younger man.
> 
> Being exceptionally skilled running ropes for a professional climber would be a valuable skill set for an older ground worker.
> 
> Having a CDL is always a big plus.


Thank you very much. This helps a lot. John


----------



## Ketchup (Nov 12, 2021)

Pick your coworkers carefully. Working with a gang of 25 year olds has some down sides.


----------

